# Why I Think Tesla Motors Is Too Risky



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Ben Kramer-Miller sees three reasons why he has not invested in Tesla: a decline in sales growth, competition for better funded companies like BMW and the cyclical nature of the auto business.

More...


----------



## samwichse (Jan 28, 2012)

Whatever happened to long-term investing?

Jerks like this.


----------



## aeroscott (Jan 5, 2008)

He also said to buy into coal.


----------



## favguy (May 2, 2008)

I've been hearing from idiots like him for over 2 years now since I invested at $34. No doubt they'll still be harping on once I've retired 10 years early thanks to Tesla...


----------

